# main class in jar-Datei nicht gefunden



## luigied (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mit Eclipse eine ausführbare jar-Datei meines Projektes erstellt, mit export -> create executable jar, habe auch die hauptklasse angegeben.
In dem Manifest befindet sich unter anderem:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: .
Main-Class: main.classDb2Db

und die main-Datei befindet sich auch in der jar an dieser Position, aber beim ausführen erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:
Could not find the main class: main.classDb2Db. Program will exit.

Wisst ihr zufällig woran das liegen könnte?

Danke im Vorraus.

PS: Ich starte das Programm mit startparametern, deshalb nehm ich die Konsole.


----------



## Franzi (1. Dezember 2009)

hast du eine korrekte public static void main(String[]args)?
kleine Fehler in der Methodensignatur können zu einem solchen Verhalten führen


----------



## mccae (1. Dezember 2009)

luigied hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir mit Eclipse eine ausführbare jar-Datei meines Projektes erstellt, mit export -> create executable jar, habe auch die hauptklasse angegeben.
> In dem Manifest befindet sich unter anderem:
> ...



Huhu,

Manifest am richtigen Ort?!

Klasse im richtigen Package und auch da?!

Du hast nicht zufällig einen Obfuscator benutzt?!
Denn es kann sein, dass die Klasse mit der main() methode auch obfuscated wurde...

Es ist mir auch einmal passiert, dass es Fehler beim generieren der .class files gab. Die fehlerhaften classfiles wurden bei mir in die Jar geladen....

Rebuilde mal dein Workspace unter "Project --> Clean..."

Solltest du Ant verwenden, cleane deinen binary folder und lass Ant nochmal drüberlaufen...

Übrigens habe ich bemerkt, dass dein Klassenname mit einem kleinen Buchstaben beginnt...

Ungeschriebenes Gesetz: Klassennamen sollten mit einem Großbuchstaben anfangen! (Vielleicht ist dies letztendlich auch der Grund für diesen Fehler...)

Grüße,
Martin Conrad Caesar


----------



## luigied (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,
hat leider nichts genützt.

Hab aber festgestellt, dass am Anfang erst noch eine andere Exception geworfen wird, und zwar eine Java SecurityException.

invalid SHA1 signature file degist for com/microsoft/sqlserver/jdbc/SQLServerException.class

Ich habe mehrere Datenbanktreiber (Typ 4) in meiner jar eingebunden, da ich die zur Verbindung benötige.


----------



## mccae (1. Dezember 2009)

luigied hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten,
> hat leider nichts genützt.
> 
> Hab aber festgestellt, dass am Anfang erst noch eine andere Exception geworfen wird, und zwar eine Java SecurityException.
> ...



Der Fehler spricht für sich,...


----------



## luigied (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja schon, nur erstellt Eclipse die Hash-werte ja selbst. Wie kann ich da einfluss drauf nehmen?


----------



## mccae (1. Dezember 2009)

luigied hat gesagt.:


> Ja schon, nur erstellt Eclipse die Hash-werte ja selbst. Wie kann ich da einfluss drauf nehmen?



Ich hab keine Ahnung von diesem Microsoft SQL Server...

Es gibt sicher eine Bedienungsanleitung auf der Website der Firma Klein und Weich...


----------



## luigied (2. Dezember 2009)

Ok, hab doch mal google nach dem neuen Fehler bemüht und doch eine Lösung gefunden. Zur Vollständigkeit, hier mal der Link:

http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=748967

Auf zum nächsten Fehler. Danke trotzdem für die Tipps erstmal.


----------

